# Forgotten Realms Map



## Sebastian1992

I was wondering if there was a Forgotten Realms map with a decent resolution out there. The book our group uses is not mine, and would like one for my own reference, as I am DMing. Thanks.


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur

Go here: http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/wd_maps/FRposterLarge_150.jpg

It's a very nice map of FR.

Cheers!
Trav


----------



## HenryBlatbugIII

Here's another one. (It's from the FRCG pdf on DriveThroughRPG.com)


----------



## Bodhiwolff

That second map is beautiful!  Thanks for posting it!

(and it is nicely up to date, too, what with the shifting land-masses, changing deserts, fallen chasms, etc.)

Thanks again!


----------



## fnhbull

thanks a lot..


----------



## WampusCat43

The same map is here, and it appears you can zoom in a little further.


----------



## hnoor0055

thanks for everything


----------

